# Grant Waikikian v Lagoon Tower



## csodjd (Aug 12, 2018)

As an owner at Lagoon Tower I've stayed there numerous times. Right now I'm staying at the Grand Waikikian for the first time, giving me a chance to compare a bit. At Lagoon Tower I own two units, a 1-bedroom plus and a 2-bedroom plus. Both are ocean view (6200 pt and 8400 pt). At the Grand Waikikian I'm staying in a 2-bedroom ocean front unit (room 1701). 

Overall, I prefer Lagoon Tower, primarily because view is important to me, and it simply has better views. It's also a shorter walk to pretty much everything. The GW has three advantages - the bathrooms are way nicer than in Lagoon Tower, there's a small washer and dryer for laundry in the room, and the elevators are WAYYYY better than in the Lagoon Tower. I find the Kitchen roomier in the Lagoon Tower. My daughter says the pull-out sofa bed is definitely more comfortable here in the GW compared with the older beds in Lagoon Tower. But, at the end of the day, I prefer the largely unobstructed views from Lagoon's ocean view rooms. (The Lagoon Tower ocean front being the best of the bunch.) 

Here are some pics from our room in GW. The first is a panoramic. Note that we are on floor 17, of 39 (top four are penthouses). So, with, say, a floor 30 room there may be views OVER the other buildings. But from 17, the Rainbow Tower and Lagoon Tower (the two in the center of the first picture below) obscure a lot of the ocean view and almost entirely the view of the Lagoon.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks @csodjd for sharing. I'm with you. I would take the Lagoon view and larger unit (and lower point cost!) over the nicer furnishings.

Your observations are similar to my conclusion about the Grand Islander vs. Lagoon. I was on the 8th floor so if we had stayed in a penthouse unit on a higher floor at GI with a better view perhaps my opinion would change.  We found the 2 Bdrm GI unit to be small for a family of 4 adults vs. Lagoon.


----------



## GregT (Aug 17, 2018)

I have only stayed at GW once and I had the same conclusion as you have reached — Lagoon Tower views are spectacular and really make an impression (if you’re a view person).  We had a good view from GW but so much farther back from the water was also a factor.  The GW rooms are very nice and I would go back in a heartbeat - but given the choice, I would favor Lagoon each time.

Thank you for posting your pictures, it is very helpful to see — HHV rocks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## frank808 (Aug 17, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @csodjd for sharing. I'm with you. I would take the Lagoon view and larger unit (and lower point cost!) over the nicer furnishings.
> 
> Your observations are similar to my conclusion about the Grand Islander vs. Lagoon. I was on the 8th floor so if we had stayed in a penthouse unit on a higher floor at GI with a better view perhaps my opinion would change.  We found the 2 Bdrm GI unit to be small for a family of 4 adults vs. Lagoon.


For our family we like GI better for 1br and 2br.  The only time we would prefer Lagoon would be if we got the 3br ocean front penthouse.  It was Don Ho and another famous actors private residence (I believe someone with a last name of Quinn)  when the building were apartments.

For us the view is not as important.  With HHV charging $43 a night to park, we buy the hale koa monthly parking pass.  I refuse to pay $1200 for parking at hhv garage when we stay there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Aug 25, 2018)

frank808 said:


> For our family we like GI better for 1br and 2br.


Haven't stayed there, but took a tour and rooms were very nice. But, it's far more expensive (more points) than Lagoon Tower I believe. Whether that extra is worth it or not is I guess up to the individual. It's really pretty hard to beat the 2br oceanfront rooms at Lagoon Tower anywhere in Waikiki in my opinion.


----------

